# Hunting DI Lane and Tuckahoe



## Lance2576 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am new to this forum stuff. I was wondering if someone out there maybe  could help me with a question. 

How is the Turkey hunting on Di Lane. Is it crowded with hunters? Are there many birds there? Is it easy to access? 

I was wondering the same thing about Tuckahoe as well. Any help will help.. I live in statesboro and do not know any land owners here so i am depending wma's.

I was gonna try and take next week to camp and hunt at one of these two places. Any feedback or ideas would help.


----------

